# how do i remove kona stuff 2007 front wheel?



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

it has a quick release lever..but that doesnt do anything? i pulled the whole quick release spindle thing out and nothing happened... how do u do it?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I believe you'll still have to unscrew the pinch bolts because there's still a sleeve that's iin there.


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

i have removed the pinch bolts, but the wheel is still on there. And what is a sleeve?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

There's an inner sleeve that's keeping the hub/wheel attached to the fork legs. I believe that's what the quick release slides in and out of. The only diff the qr style and reg style 20 thru axle is that sleeve. The reg style has that sleeve with an allen key on one side. You slide the sleeve thru one leg, then thru the hub and end at the other leg. Then you screw in the cap at the threaded end.

With a qr style you still have the sleeve in there. might need convincing.


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

o dude thanks dude.. i didnt see that inner sleeve thing..i just gave that a push and it slid out...cool. i feel bad for the kona guy i called


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

no prob, glad I could help. Yea it's the little things we overlook and of course those little things piss us off the most.

You liking the 07 stuff? I had an 06 I believe and loved the hell out of it. I'd do some gnar hardtail DH'n and she would take it like a champ. The only reason I switched is cuz I picked up a USB.


----------

